# Anyone out today?



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I had the best day of my season so far although that's not saying much lol. Was going to hit NC again but Decided last min to try out my honey hole Fished 4.5 hours got a white or striped bass on my first cast (I never can tell the difference when they aren't huge) nothing for a while then hit 2 saugers and about an hour after that got about a 5pd channel cat..... Can't complain. At least the fish are finally moving into my turf! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey ryan, is that beaver creek? Looks like it. I grew up right above there. Was gonna try it today but took my 8 yr old bunny hunting. Gonna hit montgomery in the morn. If nothing going gonna try the creek.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah it's beaver creek! I'll be rabbit hunting tomorrow morning lol. Good luck! I'd like to try Montgomery sometime I've never fished for walleye or sauger up that way you do any good?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello all, newby here. Ryan, do you think the increased flow in Beaver Creek from the rain last night will tempt more walleye and sauger to run up there? Just checked the USGS streamflow data and the flow has gone from about 400cfs to about 2000. Gage height at Grimm's Bridge is currently at 6.58ft with flood stage shown as 14ft. As soon as the flow steadies and drops a little I'd sure like to get down there. I love fishing that stream. Lotta memories there. Also, went down there late last summer and my first fish of the day was 16" walleye upstream from Grimm's bridge! Maybe they'll be in there in force pretty soon. What do you think.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I usually wait until spring to start fishing my way up the creek so I can't really tell you. I love fredericktown in the spring it's fantastic! I caught a big walleye in fredericktown late last summer also on my first cast of the day lol. Water comes up quick there and over 6ft it's extremely hard to fish. Positive the water will be super muddy. I like to fish when the grimms Gage is between 2.5-5 ft if it's stationary around 5 and the water starts to clear up some holes produce well but typically I don't fish it over 5 ft. Try NC since the waters coming up the bite may get a little better down there


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Rock'n'Troll (Nov 16, 2011)

the easiest way to tell the difference, white bass lines are in are in a straight pattern,
the stripers lines are in a broken pattern hope this helps.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes it does thanks. Sometimes with the smaller ones it's difficult for me to tell. Regardless I throw them back lol not good to eat and don't win me money!!! Was watching in fisherman one day and a guy was tearing up white bass talking about how good they were and he really loves to eat them.... Anyone else like them? 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

White bass make a run up the Mahoning River to the Berlin Dam. I and a buddy really whacked 'em one time many moons ago. Then we tried cleaning and eating them! Why mess with white bass when there are crappie?

Thanks for your reply about Beaver Creek. I haven't fished the Fredericktown area in quite some time. 30+ years ago I, and the same (white bass) fishin' buddy, just used to wander on in there and fish. I was running a delivery route that ran me through Fredericktown at the time. I saw the creek from the 170 bridge and just flipped! My buddy and I were kind of stream smallie freaks back then.

One day, while fishing the creek, we ran into a guy who warned us that we could get in trouble down there, that it was "Vodrey's land"! We asked him, "Who is Vodrey?" He told us they were a rich family from E. Liverpool, mostly lawyers, and they didn't like trespassers. I did more checking, heard a bunch of different stories, (don't know how many of them were true) and then discovered that you could get a day pass from Beaver Kettle Farms in Fredericktown to go on the land.

Now I see that a big hunk of the property has been given, or sold, to the Ohio Div. of Forestry, but not around Fredericktown. I don't want to be, and can't afford to be, pinched for trespassing. Not that I was ever a big fan of trespassing in the first place. Plus, I'm too old and slow to run from the law, not that I'm a fan of that, either. Just trying to make sure I have my I's dotted and T's crossed before I get in trouble when all I want to do is a little fishing.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I have fished it since I was a kid without a pass. we always pick up trash when we see it laying around and no one ever bothers us. Been asked a few times for a pass and they offered me one but never followed through lol you can get them I'm going to try this season if I see anyone if you would like info on how to get them I will inform you when and if I do. It's an awesome stretch of stream and produces solid walleye sauger and smallies! They mostly only bother swimmers about passes because the younger kids are a liability and are always wanting to drink and leaving trash lay around!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool! As soon as the water comes down some (just looked at the streamflow data again, man, it's got to be roaring down there!) I'm heading down if just to have a look around. Of course I'll be carrying a fishing pole! I can still remember where we used to park, and how psyched I'd get when we walked downstream to that big pool where the north fork comes in.

FYI, I was Googling around, and came across the Little Beaver Creek Land Foundation, a conservation organization dedicated to preserving and protecting the creek as a wild and scenic river. Guess who the secretary/treasurer is? Jackman S. Vodrey, a lawyer who maintains a legal office in E. Liverpool! The foundation's main office is in Lisbon. Sounds like a successor to Beaver Kettle Farms.

Taking a trash bag in with you and picking up some litter is a cool thing to do, and makes for good public relations. I love that place and just can't understand some people wanting to turn it into a garbage dump! Of course, like you said, they're kids and have to hide what they're doing. 

I'd really appreciate any info on passes. What the heck, we gotta buy licenses right?


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

The passes are free though! They just want to know who is down there basically..... I will inquire about them this year I'll try to get ahold of the land owners myself and let them know that I fish it and clean up garbage...... 

But yeah the fork is awesome and there are a ton of holes up and downstream of it! Amazing how some of the smallest holes you wouldn't think would hold bass can hold some of the biggest smallmouth in that creek! Last summer I had plenty of 20+ smallmouth days in that creek and very few times did I ever get skunked! Even though I have a boat I will still never quit walking that creek on occasion in the summertime it's to beautiful out there and way to much fun!....... Also in the springtime the walleye fishing is pretty good to!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool! I was hoping the passes were still free. Imagine that! A minimal cost for a license, and a free pass to one of the prettiest places I know that has great fishing to boot! What could be better?

Quite a while back, I'm guessing at least 30 years, somebody used to operate a canoe livery on the bank of the creek opposite where the north fork comes in. You'd paddle downstream and the takeout was, I believe, under the Route 68 bridge. I'm pretty sure this was before the little park with the boat ramp was there off Smith's Ferry Rd. Well, me and my buddy decided to rent a canoe and fish our way down. Of course, we were the only people who showed up with fishing poles, which we just didn't understand at all!

Tackle was minimal, a small box with some jigs and twister tails, a couple of spinners and minnow plugs, a few loose hooks, sinkers, and a dozen red worms apiece. We caught smallies, walleye, sauger (the first we ever saw), perch, and in some of the slower sections bluegill and largemouth! Six species of fish! We got so caught up in the fishing we had to paddle our arms off to get to the takeout on time since we had no idea how far away it was. We had to pass up lots of good looking water too.

Anyway, we were the last canoe to show up at the takeout. Only about ten minutes late, but, it was a cloudy, drizzly day and everybody else was already on the bus. Then here comes us, wearing rain slickers and carrying dripping stringers of fish. The driver did not look pleased! The stringers could have been bigger, but we released all the bass and kept only good size walleye and sauger. A great little trip!


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

I still do that on beaver creek. We use. kayaks now but we fish her hard in the summer. We catch a lot of saugers and smallmouth but no perch and bluegill anymore. Use ti hammer em as a boy. We catch the occasional walleye but the saugers rule the roost. Plus they are they best eating. Good luck on a pass tho. Very hard to obtain anymore due to so many out there. The forks tho are fishable without a pass but not the tubs.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Best place for gills now is a big hole below grimms bridge..... I'll still always fish the tubs area with or without a pass. Like I said we always clean up trash and no one seems to have a problem with it. I know a few people who live there and know the vodreys well who offered to get me a pass next time I'm fishing it and I see them I'll ask about getting one..... Some decent fishing below the forks also some small holes that hold fish but they are fewer and further between


-Ryan Boyer


----------

